# Making Freemasonry Great Again



## My Freemasonry (Jan 22, 2016)

When Greg Stewart interviewed me for a piece on Freemason Information, I can remember him asking me where is Freemasonry headed, what’s working right now and what isn’t? That was the gist of what he was asking – what path does Freemasonry take for the future?

I have gotten to thinking of that question once more after watching Lodge Veritas’ Ryan Flynn Festive Board Promo video. While Freemasonry has shown a sharp decrease in Lodge attendance in the 21st century so far, it has also shown a huge increase in Internet Freemasonry.

So while the idea of Freemasonry, its philosophy, has shown a marked increase in activity on the Internet, especially within Social Media and You Tube Videos, the practice of Freemasonry in person has tailed off. Could that be because Lodge Meetings no longer discuss ideas but are continually bogged down by administrative issues? And great ritual performances have been replaced by the marketing of Freemasonry and its push for recognition in society with an over emphasis on charitable pursuits?

I recall that I, as a Texas Prince Hall Freemason, recently attended a Third Degree at a Dallas Grand Lodge of Texas Lodge. The degree was well done, the charge spot on and the gathering at a restaurant afterward a significant bonding and camaraderie addition to the evening. Why can’t we do this all the time, I asked myself?

And then there was the Grand Raising at Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas at its recent Winter Grand Session where Masonic talent from all over the state contributed to a majestic event that sent goose bumps down one’s spine. Why can’t we do this all the time, I asked myself?

Aye, there’s the rub!

Maybe we as Freemasons don’t “think great” enough. Maybe we have allowed our once great dominant fraternity to diminish itself by too many mundane and trivial pursuits. Maybe we don’t have the “fire in the belly” for our Craft anymore.

I have no crystal ball so I can’t tell you where Freemasonry is headed. I can tell you that Lodge Veritas in Oklahoma gets it. They understand what it will take, to borrow aTrump phrase, to make Freemasonry great again. After you watch the video, you will too. And…Brother Flynn is a great artist!






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Ressam (Jan 22, 2016)

Actually, I think that -- issue is really simple!
Yes. Freemasonry helps individuum to become better.
Adept surrounded with Brotherly Love & Support! That's nice!
But. Freemasonry(officially) existin' about -- 300 years.
But it couldn't prevent Wars(WW1, WW2, & many other local conflicts). But, of course, Freemasonry may be is not a "Saviour". It has no such Goals.
But, we are livin' at very Interesting Times right now! Nuclear Weapons. Real Climate Change. Financial System Problems.
I wish that -- GAOTU will strengthen us! But, IMHO, He is kinda "dissapointed" of the behaviour of Humanity.
God bless you, Gentlemen!
And may God bless everyone on The Mother Earth!
Peace & Happiness to everyone!
And let the -- Predetermined Happen!
And The Glory of GAOTU will -- Spread The Eternity!
Amen.


----------



## GKA (Jan 22, 2016)

IMHO, its headed to hell in a handbasket, it has turned into a social club headed and influenced by strongly opinionated people who have lost (if they ever had), the ability to lead by setting the example.
If we as Masons are to affect change in the world or our communities by setting an example of how a Mason acts in accordance with the three tenets of Masonry, how then is it so much more important for our leaders and influencial members to do the same?
I see way too much arrogance among brothers as if being a Mason somehow entitles them to act as they please without regard to the opinion they foster in others about our fraternity.


----------



## coachn (Jan 23, 2016)

GKA said:


> ... *it has turned into a social club headed and influenced by strongly opinionated people* ...


It was that way in its Premier Grand Lodge beginnings AND has never changed. 

The history we are provided _by Freemasonic organizations and its well-intentioned members _is not the history that was. 

To get caught up on fallacies and imaginings is wasted energy.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Timothy Hogan said:
"It is said in Genesis that we are created in God's image. Consequently, how people choose to define God gives them justification to behave a certain way. Is it any wonder that people who believe in a "vengeful God" often act vengeful, or that people who focus on a "jealous God" behave accordingly? The God you sacrifice to forms the mold of what your personality becomes. Therefore be careful in your personal definition of God...for you are defining your own creation!"

I began this post with a quote by Tim Hogan because I believe it encapsulates what has happened to Freemasons, to all of us.  We define our God with principles.  Our dedication to these principles is the fire in which we are forged.  Becoming a Mason means we have endured the fire of our conviction until we are transformed by the process.  Tim says: "The God you sacrifice to forms the mold of what your personality becomes".   The sacrifice required is our vices and superfluities, our imperfections, which will be removed in accordance with (EA) the principles we ascribe to our God and (FC) the intensity of our dedication to those principles.  

The OP said: "Maybe we as Freemasons don’t “think great” enough. Maybe we have allowed our once great dominant fraternity to diminish itself by too many mundane and trivial pursuits. Maybe we don’t have the “fire in the belly” for our Craft anymore."  I reply: Too many Masons believe that "thinking" or "knowing" is the answer.  The great secret of iron is not what it "knows", it's secret is what it becomes when it has spent enough time, in a hot enough fire, to to burn away all of it's impurities.  Perhaps Masons could learn something from iron.


----------



## GKA (Jan 23, 2016)

Very good points, but the way I see it, the basic teachings of Masonry peovide the tools for all of us to transcend our diffetences and meet ad equals with due respect, I know I have fallen short but I still strive to reach that point where it becomes natual


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 23, 2016)

Freemasonry remains great.  Each of us must BE the tenets that we espouse.  Certainly, we falter and fall short.  But that must not be an excuse to stop striving daily to be pleasing in the GAOTU's sight. Reflecting the brotherhood of men under the fatherhood of God is a daily mission that requires constant commitment.  When we truly buy in to that train of thought, the greatness of The Craft is undeniably evident.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jan 24, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> So what happens when a lodge of Freemasons has burnt away all the impurities?


Don't know.  Never seen it actually happen.  I have read some descriptions but they are all veiled in esoteric language that I am still too dense to penetrate.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> So what happens when a lodge of Freemasons has burnt away all the impurities?



The lodge with those members of gets its charter from the celestial grand lodge not any of the worldly ones.


----------

